# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > سوال: Crystal Report در Visual Studio 2010

## javad_r_85

با سلام خدمت اساتید گرامی من یه برنامه با وِیژوال 2010 نوشتم  که الان  نیاز به گزارش گیری با کریستال ریپورت را دارم و از اننجا که ویژوال 2010  کریستال ریپورت را ساپورت نمیکند آن را دانلود کردم و نصب کردم و به نکته  جالبی بر خوردم این که کنترل کریستال ریپورت ویو در تولباکس ظاهر نمی شود  فقط زمانی ضاهر می شود که پروژهای ازنوع کریستال ریپورت ایجاد کنم .هر راهی  به ذهنم می رسید انجام دادم مثلا کنترل را از آنجا کپی کردم و در برنامه ا  م قرار دادم و یا اضافه کردم dll به برنامه و یا انتخاب chose item د ر  تولباکس ولی درست نشد و خطا می دهد برنامه هم را با ویژوال 2008 هم نمی  تونم باز کنم .لطفا کمک کنید.

هم اکنون نیازمند یاری سبزتان هستیم.

----------


## iman_me

اااااااااااااااا مگه میشه چون vs2010 من کامله هم کریستال داره هم msdn و مشکل شما رو هم نداره

----------


## mmd2009

نه عزیزم ساپورت میکنه

باید فایلش رو جدا نصب کنی و مطمئنا باید بیاد 

خب وقتی برنامه ای رو با 2010 نوشتی چطور انتظار داری با 2008 باز بشه 

من خبر ندارم که کانورتور 2010 به 2008 وجود داره یا نه

اگه وجودد اره باید از ایون استفاده کنی ولی عکس این عمل کاملا صدق میکنه چون 2010 خودش کانورتور داره

----------


## javad_r_85

> نه عزیزم ساپورت میکنه
> 
> باید فایلش رو جدا نصب کنی و مطمئنا باید بیاد 
> 
> خب وقتی برنامه ای رو با 2010 نوشتی چطور انتظار داری با 2008 باز بشه 
> 
> من خبر ندارم که کانورتور 2010 به 2008 وجود داره یا نه
> 
> اگه وجودد اره باید از ایون استفاده کنی ولی عکس این عمل کاملا صدق میکنه چون 2010 خودش کانورتور داره





بالاخره تونستم حلش کنم ولی نمی دونم چرا وقتی نسخه دات نت فریم وورکم ررا روی 3.5 قرار میدم درست میشه و کنترل اضافه میشه ولی تو نسخه 4 مشکل داره.

----------


## ehsan446

سلام
منم همین مشکلو دارم  :ناراحت: 
vs2010 ای که من دارم crystal report اش نصب نیست
یعنی وقتی crystla report project رو میزنم واسم نمیاره
فایلش رو از کجا بیارم که جدا نصبش کنم :ناراحت: 
خیلی ضروریه لطفا کمکم کنید

----------


## xartificial

سلام دوستان

برای دانلود Crystal Report برای Visual Studio 2010 به این سایت مراجعه کنید

http://www.vbland.mihanblog.com/post/5

امیدوارم مشکل برطرف شود

----------


## hadisalehy

سلام
				 			سلام
میدونم که اگه موفق بشید و دانلود کنید، تازه اول راه هستید !!! بعد از نصب هم خیلی مشکل سره راهتون هست!!!
من تونستم تمام این مشکلات رو حل کنم.
 <<<>>
 تویه مقاله زیر میتونید شرح کامل رو ببینید.

http://www.persiadevelopers.com/arti...-4-VS2010.aspx
 نظر و امتیاز یادتون نره
موفق باشید

----------


## reza2005nejad

> با سلام خدمت اساتید گرامی من یه برنامه با وِیژوال 2010 نوشتم  که الان  نیاز به گزارش گیری با کریستال ریپورت را دارم و از اننجا که ویژوال 2010  کریستال ریپورت را ساپورت نمیکند آن را دانلود کردم و نصب کردم و به نکته  جالبی بر خوردم این که کنترل کریستال ریپورت ویو در تولباکس ظاهر نمی شود  فقط زمانی ضاهر می شود که پروژهای ازنوع کریستال ریپورت ایجاد کنم .هر راهی  به ذهنم می رسید انجام دادم مثلا کنترل را از آنجا کپی کردم و در برنامه ا  م قرار دادم و یا اضافه کردم dll به برنامه و یا انتخاب chose item د ر  تولباکس ولی درست نشد و خطا می دهد برنامه هم را با ویژوال 2008 هم نمی  تونم باز کنم .لطفا کمک کنید.
> 
> هم اکنون نیازمند یاری سبزتان هستیم.


سلام
دوست عزیز یکی از تفاوتهای دات نت 2010 با قبلیا همینه که در این ورژن برنامه نویس رو مجبور میکنه که برنامه خودش رو بصورت لایه لایه و چند سطحی بنویسه بطوریکه شما هر قابلیتی رو که بخوای به پروژه اصلیت اضافه کنی مانند قابلیت گزارش گیری باید در پروژه اصلیت از طریق منوی فایل گزینه اد پروجکت رو بزنی و پروژه جدیدی به پروژه اصلیت اضافه کنی سپس در پروژه اصلیت پروژه های دیگه رو صدا بزنی.
پس دیگه نیاز نیست که بری و کنترل های کریستال ریپورت رو داخل کنترل باکست بیاری بلکه دات نت خودش عمدا اونا رو از اونجا برداشته تا شما اینکارهایی رو گفتم انجام بدی .
موفق باشی

----------


## meysam_meysam74

اخه چرا یه نفر توضیع نمیده که چه جوری کل مراحل کار رو انجام بدیم همه جا نصفه نصفه هست یعنی این موضوع ارشه اینو داره که 2 ماه ادم سرچ کنه دنبالش بگرده 
حالا که من گشتمو بازم دستم خالی هست هنوزم نمیدونم چه کار باید بکنم

----------


## javad_r_85

دوست عزیز ایران به علت تحریم قادر نیست کریستال ریپورت را دانلود کند مگر اینکه با *** بخوای دانلود کنی که به علت حجم زیاد و مشکلات آن فکر نکنم بتونی پس بهتره یه نسخه کامل با کریستال ریپورت را بخری یا وقتی داری پروژه می نویسی در ویژوال 2010 نسخه دات نت فریم وورک آن را روی 3.5 تنظیم کنی.

----------


## sajjadrad

http://downloads.businessobjects.com...forVS_13_0.exe

----------


## vahid.ch013

احتمالا از Framework4.0 Client Profile استفاده میکنید.
روی Solution Explorer بر روی پروژتون راست کلیک کنید و Properties رو بزنید.
از پنجره باز شده اگه Target Framework تون روی Net Framework4.0 Client Profile. هست اون رو به Net Framework 4.0. قرار بدید و بعد برنامه رو اجرا کنید.
3-4-2011 2-18-46 PM.jpg

----------


## vali82

سلام
برنامه من گزینه Target Framework رو نداره چیکار کنم

----------


## vali82

سلام 
برنامه ای که من نصب کردم Target Framework رو نداره چیکار باید بکنم

----------


## amir_hanis

با سلام خدمت دوستان.
برای رفع مشکلتون میتونید به این آدرس مراجعه کنید.

http://fanavaranemandegar.blogfa.com

موفق باشید.

----------


## snmz1818

سلام دوست عزيز
شما با همون دات نت فريم وورك 4 هم ميتونيد كار كنيد فقط بايد در فايل app.config  قسمت startup و supportedRuntime را به اين صورت تغيير دهيد
<startup useLegacyV2RuntimeActivationPolicy="true">
    <supportedRuntime version="v4.0" sku=".NETFramework,Version=v4.0"/>

----------

